

Swift: Uncharted Territory – Swift Intro and Internals [video + slides] - timanglade
http://www.realm.io/2014/06/17/swift-unchartered-territory-swift-intro-and-internals/

======
jpsim
Hi, speaker here. Let me know if you have any questions.

The video starts off with the basics but gets into some pretty obscure, and
interesting, internals on how things work.

